# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικο 12V, 12A, δινει 18+V

## madk4speed

Καλησπερα σε ολους, συναντησα κατι παραξενο και ηθελα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.
Ενα τροφοδοτικο παγκου, με εξοδο 12V, 12Α, εδινε στην εξοδο 18+V (χωρις φορτιο).
Μεσα δεν εχει καποιο VR, παρα μονο μια γεφυρα και ενα ζευγαρι πυκνωτες (4700μF, 35V).
Οι πυκνωτες ηταν παραλληλα με την εξοδο της γεφυρας. Οταν λοιπον αποσυνδεω τους πυκνωτες εχω ταση εξοδου ~12V, χωρις φορτιο. Οταν τους συνδεω πανω, παλι η ταση πηγαινει στα 18+V. Εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
Σπαω το κεφαλι μου και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται... Επισης τι χωρητικοτητα πυκνωτη προτεινεται για αντικατασταση?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Με 12V σε ανόρθωση έχεις:
12x1,41=16,92V...ε, βάλε και κάνα σκαμπανέβασμα της ΔΕΗ πάμε στα 18...καλά στα λέει αφού πρόκειται για απλό τροφοδοτικό...τώρα πυκνωτές μπορείς να βάλεις από 1000 μF-3300-4700 5000-10000  ό,τι έχεις,αλλά πάνω από 10000μF είναι απλά σπατάλη....

----------


## madk4speed

O μετασχηματιστης βγαζει ~14,5 Volt. Η γεφυρα βγαζει ~12V χωρις τους πυκνωτες. Γιατι οι πυκνωτες ανεβαζουν την ταση εξοδου?

----------


## ezizu

Επειδή οι πυκνωτές κάνουν εξομάλυνση της ανορθωμένης τάσης μετά από την γέφυρα.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, έχεις πολύ λίγες γνώσεις, σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά. 
Θα σου πρότεινα, (εφόσον βέβαια σε ενδιαφέρουν τα ηλεκτρονικά), να αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις βιβλία και άρθρα, σχετικά με την θεωρία των ηλεκτρονικών. Ένα άρθρο θεωρίας που μπορείς να διαβάσεις, σχετικό με το θέμα που ρωτάς για παράδειγμα, είναι και το παρακάτω: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies

----------


## madk4speed

Εχω να πιασω τροφοδοτικο απο το πρωτο ετος...μονο με αυτοκινητα ασχολουμαι (αισθητηρες και ενεργοποιητες). 
Γι'αυτο και η χαζη ερωτηση. Τελικα αυτο που με μπερδεψε ηταν η εσφαλμενη ενδειξη του πολυμετρου, το οποιο προφανως δεν ειναι RMS. Την λυση εδωσε ο παλμογραφος.


Δευτερευων πηνιο:





  Μετα την γεφυρα:





Με τους πυκνωτες:



Η απορια παραμενει. Τι αλλαξε και αντι για 12 Volt δινει 18+? ΟΚ υπηρχε μια συνδεσμολογια που επετρεπε να επιλεγεις να δινεις κατευθειαν 12V απο μια μπαταρια, στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου. Υπηρχε κυκλωμα με διακοπτη και ρελε και μια αντισταση. Μια γρηγορη δοκιμη με την αντισταση σε σειρα, δεν αλλαξε κατι στην εξοδο. Και πριν την ξηλωσω παλι το ιδιο προβλημα. 18+V.

----------


## ezizu

Μάλλον δεν διάβασες τις πληροφορίες, στο link που σου έδωσα.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου το αναλύσω ,όσο πιο απλά μπορώ.
Βάση των μετρήσεων του παλμογράφου που ανέβασες, έχουμε:

Τάση κορυφής στο δευτερεύων πηνίο του μ/τ περίπου Vm~ 20V
Η πτώση τάσης στις διόδους τις γέφυρας είναι περίπου Vdiode~ 1.4V
Ενεργή τάση Vrms=Vm x 0.707 
Τάση εξόδου, μετά τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης Vdc= Vrms x τετρ. ρίζα 2 => Vdc= Vrms x 1.414

Οπότε:
Η τάση μετά την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης Vανορθ. θα είναι: 
Vανορθ. = Vm - Vdiode => Vανορθ.= 20 - 1.4 => Vανορθ.= 18.6V

Η ενεργή τάση Vrms θα είναι:
Vrms = Vανορθ. x 0.707 => Vrms= 18.6 x 0.707 => Vrms=13.15V

Η τάση μετά την εξομάλυνση ( και χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο) θα είναι:
Vdc = Vrms x 1.414 =>  Vdc= 13.15 x 1.414 => Vdc= 18.59V

Οπότε αυτά είναι τα 18+V που λες. 
Με πλήρη φορτίο βέβαια (και εννοείται με σωστή εξομάλυνση), αυτή η τάση (Vdc) θα γίνει μικρότερη ( ίσως και γύρω στα 15,5 - 16V ).

----------

